# problemas en señal vertical de TV Groven TV 2112 S



## patoduck (Dic 6, 2006)

Tengo problemas con la salida vertical de mi Tv Groven TV 2112 S, solo aparece linea horizontal. Cambié LA 7840, pero problema permanece; he revisado la etapa -creo completamente-, pero persiste falla. No hay en venta diagrama de este TV. Necesito orientación al respecto


----------



## williamb (Dic 7, 2006)

Ya revisaste que el Flyback este sacando el voltage que va para el vertical???????, y si los saca que le lleguen al vertical?????????
no se si lo tengas pero adjunto el diagrama del vertical que dices, espero te sirva de algo,

WILLIAMB


----------



## patoduck (Dic 7, 2006)

Tengo el diagrama del integrado, me he dado cuenta que no tengo voltaje en el pin 5, está adicionado a él un condensador de 2200 uF/25 V; posiblemente sea el culpable de esto. A pesar que lo levanté sigue con la línea horizontal


----------

